# Solved: VGA Splitter and Projector



## Mr_Osborne (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi

I'm having a slightl problem hooking a projector up to my PC using a VGA splitter. I purchased a splitter to duplicate the signal between my monitor and projector and that warks fine. However when I turn the projector off the monitor stops receiveing any signal and also switches off (or goes into standby). Is there a simple solution or something that I'm just not doing, or do I need a different splitter?

The computer runs NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS

Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

With the projector turned off and the monitor in standby mode, does the monitor start displaying normal video if you unplug the VGA cable from just the projector?


----------



## Mr_Osborne (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for your quick response.

I've just managed to solve the problem. There is a setting on the projector itself which says "in standby mode...turn network off/keep network on". I had it set to off. Now that it's on all is fine. Such a simple thing.

Thank you anyway.


----------

